# Box wood.. not boxwood,



## pe2dave (17 Sep 2022)

Quick search for 'thin' (my definition) wood, thinking it may be suited to making boxes, I searched for box wood,
and most came back with 9-12mm thick?
Is it possible to find (not ply) wood at 4-6mm thick please?
Not 8x4, thinking 3" by a couple of feet?


----------



## niall Y (17 Sep 2022)

pe2dave said:


> Quick search for 'thin' (my definition) wood, thinking it may be suited to making boxes, I searched for box wood,
> and most came back with 9-12mm thick?
> Is it possible to find (not ply) wood at 4-6mm thick please?
> Not 8x4, thinking 3" by a couple of feet?


There is a firm on Ebay offering 3/4/6mm boards in various species ( the one I bought was Swiss Pear) The size is 340mm x 150mm. Go by the name Real fine woods


----------



## pe2dave (17 Sep 2022)

Thanks @niall Y this is the person


----------



## niall Y (17 Sep 2022)

pe2dave said:


> Thanks @niall Y this is the person


Dat's de won!


----------



## Argus (17 Sep 2022)

I stopped myself working out the price per cubic foot of that stuff ...


----------



## HOJ (17 Sep 2022)

At those prices I've probably got a million £ worth of stock


----------



## Adam W. (18 Sep 2022)

Me too, maybe I should start splitting all that nice oak I've got and plane it down to 5mm and flog it. I've been using it for templets, it's lovely stuff.


----------



## loftyhermes (18 Sep 2022)

Hobbies.co.uk sell thin boards, as do SLEC, but not a big variety.


----------



## pe2dave (18 Sep 2022)

Adam W. said:


> Me too, maybe I should start splitting all that nice oak I've got and plane it down to 5mm and flog it. I've been using it for templets, it's lovely stuff.
> 
> View attachment 143663


Ever tried using PTFE sheet? 2 or 3 mm, cut freehand or with a scalpel? Cheaper too.


----------



## Adam W. (18 Sep 2022)

I get oak for pennies, lucky git that I am.


----------



## pe2dave (18 Sep 2022)

Adam W. said:


> I get oak for pennies, lucky git that I am.


Lucky indeed! Shame you're not selling scraps....


----------



## Adam W. (18 Sep 2022)

I might, I have a box load in London, but you'll have to be quick.


----------



## niall Y (18 Sep 2022)

I once had a comission for several American black walnut, tables. After planing and cutting the sawn- stock to size, The lorry load of timber that had arrived, fitted neatly onto my settimg-out bench . Since then, I have realised that the more you take away from timber, the more expensive it becomes!


----------



## pe2dave (18 Sep 2022)

Adam W. said:


> I might, I have a box load in London, but you'll have to be quick.


Yes please, if you're prepared to mail a small bundle?


----------



## Adam W. (18 Sep 2022)

pe2dave said:


> Yes please, if you're prepared to mail a small bundle?


There's no such thing as a small bundle, I'll send a photo on Tuesday, but leave London on Wednesday.


----------



## JAW911 (18 Sep 2022)

I have used these guys a few times and thoroughly recommend them






Box makers wood piece by piece - Timberline - Exotic Hardwoods and Sundries


Timberline specialise in exotic hardwoods, timber, tonewoods for guitar makers, fine hand tools, veneers, inlays and woodfinishing products for the craftsman in wood. Shop online, delivery to UK and Internationally.



shop.exotichardwoods.co.uk


----------



## the great waldo (19 Sep 2022)

I used study at the london college of furniture in the late 70's (now sadly gone) and Bob Smith the founder of Timberline was a student there and he knows his woods!! Timberline usually has a good selection.
Cheers
Andrew


----------

